# Early Report



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Drove up Big Cottonwood this morning to work. Counted 52 trucks that were in pursue. Most of them in the common areas, GK, BT, S, PP, only 5 where I park to get going. Not as horrible I thought it was going to be. Windy morning up here, bang or boom with that. Interested to hear reports from guys that went out. I am still 2 weeks from wanting to make it out. Like the cooler weather and don't want to get burned out so early. That is just me though.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I made it out this morning but nothing worth going after. maybe tonight I can find a shooter.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hot, lots of people, and a few Utards tryin to bugle elk. No spikes only big bulls, Little bucks no shooters..


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

"Little bucks" ....Sweet im on it!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

only doe's this morning.


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

My buddy Nate just sent me this picture. He had scouted this buck, and was hoping to get a shot at him. Today was a good day for him. Makes me that much more anxious for my hunt in October.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice buck....tell your buddy congrats!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Farsider322 said:


> My buddy Nate just sent me this picture. He had scouted this buck, and was hoping to get a shot at him. Today was a good day for him. Makes me that much more anxious for my hunt in October.


Nice buck, I'd take em too


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

huntnbum said:


> only doe's this morning.


me too...but put some good miles under my boots and found a couple of nice spots with plenty of elk sign. I'll be back at it soon.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm surprised this board has not lit up with success stories. With our herds doing so well and all. Congrats to those who have been successful.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

My story is coming. been too busy taking care of it all... by the way, anyone have a good method for preserving the natural velvet?


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Went up to the Uintas this weekend and only saw does. And half of the humans in the Salt Lake Valley up there.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

How can that be? I thought they were all where I was down south...


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Good opening. Opening morn started with hike in to my favorite spot was a little discouraged because
wasnt seeing any sign of elk. Done the usual sit till about 9:00am with nothing but silence. Started the 
walk out trying to be quiet but the brush was so thick I just "cowed" out of it. Took one step onto trail
and had a 6point staring at me at 40 yards. It was a good stare down because I won he flinched first and 
run off, guess he didn't like the "cow" that looked like a tree. I hunkered down just in case he wasn't alone
and sure enough his buddy came feeding out behind him but just down the hill a bit he was a 5x5 at 50 yards.
I could have shot and hit him I am sure but it was a little questionable so I decided to pass, believe me that was tough. That evening I had a gut instinct to check out a different canyon I hadn't been in before. Found some water and made a sit. About a half hour before dark a bull came crashing out of the trees for water he was a rag 4x5 kind of lop sided thought about passing on him but I had my boy with me so I decided to shoot. Well 40yrd down hill with full broadside toward me I let go pretty confident and missed horribly low and left. The only thing I can think of as to why is the elk gods have a bigger one waiting for me. We shall see!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Good times when you've got your kids with you on a hunt. Temproost, are you hunting LE or any bull?


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

Hunting an any bull unit.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

You just might want to pay Lance at TOU a visit to check your broadhead tune.....


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I have actually been surprised the number of deer where I have been hunting this year. Saturday evening I missed the bissest buck I have ever shot at! He is a nice heavy 4 point with some good mass. My arrow just barely went over his back. I can't believe I missed him, oh well I guess that’s bow hunting. I have come across a few different bucks the last couple of days. I'm not sure about the rest of the state but the area I have been hunting has a good number of deer and smaller bucks this year. I’m heading back out tonight after work. It's great to live close to where you hunt.  Good luck to everyone and I'm looking forward to seeing more good success stories coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Opening Day:

Awoke early and drug the wife and girls out of bed. We all got ready and hit the road. After a 3 hour drive (a couple pit stops, etc.) we arrived in Spanish Fork Canyon. There were a few others there ahead of us. We setup and waited for a short while, and then "grandpa" showed up. This old boy is one we've watched (or, maybe he's watched us!) for a long time. We always get pretty excited to see him. The stories he can tell...

Anyway -- the family reunion at the Spanish Fork campground turned out to be really nice. Grandpa is now 91 years young -- and can shoot under his age in golf!

I'll spend a bit of time this week wasting the evenings in some areas close to home. The real hunt starts Thursday.


----------

